# Açores que clima afinal? Tropical; Subtropical ou temperado atlantico



## Rtrinda (4 Jun 2009 às 18:06)

Boas tardes a todos,

Muito se tem falado neste fórum dos Açores eu devido algum desconhecimento ate agora não argumentei muita coisa devido aos Açores devido a esse tal desconhecimento e alguma falta de informação. 
A partida a ideia que tinha das ilhas dos Açores a nível meteorológicos era que é uma região com poucas amplitudes térmicas com uma grande influencia Atlântica onde chove com frequência durante todos os meses do ano, logo a ideia que tinha dos açores é que tinha um clima agradável ameno não excessivamente quente para ter um clima Tropical nem excessivamente frio para ter um clima Temperado Atlântico, tinha  a perspectiva de a grande parte dos dias nos Açores poderem ter as tais 4 estações do ano mas sempre com poucas oscilações de temperaturas. 
Devido a esse meu desconhecimento tinha 2 opções ou me informava e estudava mais sobre o assunto o continuava a basear essa minha opinião dos Açores naquilo que ouvia dizer, pois se já tive a possibilidade de visitar a Madeira por diversas vezes os Açores infelizmente ainda não tive essa oportunidade de conhecer essas verdadeiras pérolas Atlânticas portuguesas .
Ao me informar sobre o assunto conclui então que o clima dos Açores depende necessariamente   da   posição   do   arquipélago   no   contexto   da   circulação atmosférica e oceânica do Atlântico Norte. A Região situa-se na zona de transição entre as massas de ar quentes e húmidas com origem subtropical e as massas de ar com características mais frescas e  secas  de  proveniência  subpolar.  A  latitude  das  ilhas  é  demasiado  elevada  para  permitir  a  acção directa da circulação tropical, mas não o suficiente para receber as influências imediatas das correntes polares e as condições climáticas dominantes resultam, pois, dos gradientes de pressão que condicionam esta faixa oceânica, ou seja, das perturbações das baixas subpolares e da evolução da cintura de altas pressões subtropicais, *não havendo assim nenhuma influencia directa de Massas Tropicais no Arquipélago dos Açores *
Ao me informar desta realidade constato então que a minha percepção do clima dos Açores não estava muito fora da realidade, ou seja, a latitude do Arquipélago é demasiado elevada para permitir uma influencia dominadora das massas tropicais, mas ao mesmo tempo insuficiente para receber influencias imediatas das correntes polares, ou seja, se eu afirmo e reafirmo que o Litoral Norte de Portugal continental  não tem um clima subtropical húmido mas sim na minha opinião clima temperado Atlântico( com algumas influencias mínimas do clima Mediterrâneo), relativo aos Açores não poderei fazer esse tipo de informação logo Com base  nisso a nível genérico podemos dizer que:
-Temperatura:  a  temperatura  média  anual  varia  regularmente,  oscilando  entre  16,8°C  em Angra do Heroísmo e 17,7°C em Santa Cruz das Flores. A amplitude térmica anual é pouco acentuada,  não  ultrapassando  10°C.  No  mês  de  Agosto  registam-se  as  temperaturas médias mais altas (22,1°C) e os valores mais baixos em Fevereiro (13,7°C). No período de Inverno, a temperatura média permanece nos 14°C e no Verão aproxima-se de 23°C. Os valores mínimos médios não descem abaixo de 10°C, enquanto os máximos ficam aquém de 26°C;

Não havendo aqui com estes valores de temperatura qualquer proximidade com valores de Temperatura Tropical

-Precipitação:  regista-se  um  quantitativo  desigual  da  pluviosidade  entre  os  extremos  do arquipélago,  com  o  aumento  da  precipitação  de  Oriente  para  Ocidente.  A  precipitação média oscila entre os 748 mm em Santa Maria/Aeroporto e 1 479 mm  em  Santa  Cruz  das Flores. O semestre mais chuvoso estende-se de Outubro a Março, concentrando cerca de
75%  do  quantitativo  anual.  Os  valores  mais  elevados  de  precipitação  são  registados no Inverno  (Dezembro,  Janeiro  e  Fevereiro),  enquanto  que  os  meses  Verão  são  os  menos húmidos do ano (Junho, Julho e Agosto)

-Humidade:  a  humidade  relativa  do  ar  é  sempre  muito  elevada,  com  médias  anuais compreendidas entre 76% em Santa Maria/Aeroporto e 80% em Ponta Delgada. Os valores médios são mais baixos no Verão (70 a 75%) e mais elevados durante o Inverno, sempre acima de 80%;

Concluindo  o clima dos Açores é do tipo mesotérmico(clima subtropical húmido) húmido com características oceânicas não deixando de  em comparação com outras regiões situadas às mesmas latitudes, as temperaturas são mais amenas, com  amplitudes  térmicas  atenuadas,  grande  pluviosidade  e  elevados  teores  de  humidade,  ventos persistentes e reduzida insolação, mas esse indicadores não fazem por si so dos Açores uma região com um clima tropical, aproximando-o mais dos climas subtropicais húmidos  com amplitudes térmicas bem mais reduzidas e com grandes infleuncias oceanicas.
Diria em jeito de brincadeira que os Açores são uma Irlanda amena, com uma temperatura media agradável mas não suficiente para se afirmar que nos Açores tem um clima tropical nem nada que se pareça.  


Para a pratica de turismo os Açores oferecem de facto paisagens únicas e singularidades especiais no contexto europeu, sendo que para a pratica típica de turismo típico de praia, oferece uma temperatura da agua bem agradável(devido a corrente do Golfo) mas por outro lado  devido essencialmente a temperaturas de verão  pouco elevadas e ate frescas e a ocorrência de precipitação durante os meses de verão e a ocorrência em muitas zonas de forte ondulação faz com que não seja tão atractiva para esse tipo de turistas ao contrario de muitas regiões turísticas do mediterrâneo, ou seja quem visita os Açores é mesmo para contemplar as suas magnificas paisagens verdejantes  a sua gastronomia, o seu património cultural e  e a riqueza das suas gentes. 
Eu compraria os Açores a bela ilha da Irlanda mas bem mais amena e agradável um dia de Inverno nos Açores é um dia de Verão na Irlanda. 

Nota: Devido a corrente do Golfo é muito frequente o surgimento de espécies marítimas tropicais (como tubarões) em Latitudes em que supostamente não deveriam acontecer é comum que a poucos kms de distancia do sul do Estado de Nova York se avistam tubarões durante o verão que por vezes ameaçam os banhistas como também acontece na região dos Açores, fenómeno muito raro de acontecer nas frescas aguas da costa portuguesa continental mas não deixando que o símbolo marítimo principal do Açores seja a Baleia esse grande mamífero que procura as aguas do Atlântico Norte. 


De referir que se caracteriza um determinado clima em todas regiões existem excepções mas será que deveremos fazer das excepções regra??? 


Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2009 às 18:27)

As classificações climáticas fazem-se com base nas normais climatológicas, depois há vários tipos de classificações. Uma das mais utilizada é a de Köppen.

Segundo Köppen, para se considerar tropical, um determinado local tem de ter uma normal climatológica em que todos os meses apresentem um valor de temperatura média superior a 18ºC. 
Nas várias estações climatológicas que existem nos Açores nenhuma apresenta esse critério. Todas as que conheço apresentam alguns meses com temperatura média anual inferior a 18ºC.

Relativamente à duvida de ser temperado ou subtropical, vai depender muito da classificação climática que se utiliza. Se utilizar a classificação de Köppen então será temperado (letra C), se utilizar, por exemplo, a de Trewartha então será subtropical.


----------



## Hazores (4 Jun 2009 às 21:59)

boa tarde

de facto dizer que os Açores tem este ou aquele clima, é uma tarefa dificil.
o melhor seria mesmo caracterizar o clima de cada ilha, pois cada ilha é diferente, embora se possa agrupar algumas.


----------



## irpsit (4 Jun 2009 às 22:01)

São só etiquetas
Para mim tropical e subtropical é o clima que se experiencia na Amazónia, África ou Índia.
Açores em minha opinião é um clima temperado húmido, oceânico, e portanto muita precipitação, vento e pouca amplitude térmica.
Já a Madeira poderia dizer que era subtropical, ou na transição temperado a subtropical.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jun 2009 às 22:36)

Na minha opinião os Açores tem uma imensa diversidade de micro climas
Só aqui em São Miguel, o clima quase que muda de terra para terra. do norte para o sul, etc.


----------



## Knyght (4 Jun 2009 às 22:56)

A Madeira também está cheiínha da microclimas. Mas os Açores em termos de modelos está muito melhor servido e não percebo o porque, ou até percebo. A base das Lajes


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2009 às 00:38)

Rtrinda disse:


> Boas tardes a todos,
> 
> Muito se tem falado neste fórum dos Açores eu devido algum desconhecimento ate agora não argumentei muita coisa devido aos Açores devido a esse tal desconhecimento e alguma falta de informação.
> A partida a ideia que tinha das ilhas dos Açores a nível meteorológicos era que é uma região com poucas amplitudes térmicas com uma grande influencia Atlântica onde chove com frequência durante todos os meses do ano, logo a ideia que tinha dos açores é que tinha um clima agradável ameno não excessivamente quente para ter um clima Tropical nem excessivamente frio para ter um clima Temperado Atlântico, tinha  a perspectiva de a grande parte dos dias nos Açores poderem ter as tais 4 estações do ano mas sempre com poucas oscilações de temperaturas.
> ...




O teu post tá interessante, mas a referência ao clima tropical foi direccionada a zonas marítimas dos Açores, a sul da parte central do Arquipélago, que como expliquei de forma clara  não tem linhas costeiras, mas são território marítimo português.
O que reflecte também bem o clima  é a vegetação  espontânea que nos Açores é a laurissilva, um tipo de  floresta subtropical húmida.
Em relação aos tubarões, nem todos são de águas tropicais, sendo o exemplo mais ilustrativo, o tubarão branco que vagueia em águas quentes, temperadas e frias. E existem tubarões nos mares frios, que vivem nas profundezas, como o tubarão albafar.
Nos Açores existem mais de 30 espécies de tubarões, entre elas o tubarão branco. Os pescadores de S. Miguel já arpoaram um gigante com mais de 7 metros e 2 toneladas (há quem diga que tinha sido medido e pesado em  9 metros e 4,5 toneladas, mas parece exagero !!) que esteve no Guiness durante uns bons anos ( Guiness Book 1995), até ser batido por um exemplar apanhado na Austrália, que era ligeiramente maior.



irpsit disse:


> São só etiquetas
> Para mim tropical e subtropical é o clima que se experiencia na Amazónia, África ou Índia.
> Açores em minha opinião é um clima temperado húmido, oceânico, e portanto muita precipitação, vento e pouca amplitude térmica.
> Já a Madeira poderia dizer que era subtropical, ou na transição temperado a subtropical.



Dá uma olhadinha às temperaturas medidas no mar dos Açores no tópico « Portugal não tem potencial turístico?».
Eu conheço países tropicais também e em alguns deles, até se registam noites bem frias no inverno, no época seca e mais fresca do ano.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jun 2009 às 01:53)

*Clima subtropical húmido *- O clima subtropical húmido usualmente acontece no *interior de continentes *ou nos *litorais à leste de tais continentes*, entre latitudes de 23° e 35° em ambas os hemisférios. Ao contrário de climas mediterrâneos, uma zona com um clima subtropical possui verões húmidos dado massas tropicais instáveis. No leste asiático, *invernos podem ser secos e mais frios* que outros lugares com latitudes similares, dado à alta pressão atmosférica da Sibéria, e verões húmidos devido à influência das monções.

*Clima temperado marítimo* - Clima oceânico, também por vezes chamado clima marítimo temperado, é um tipo de clima que ocorre em *regiões afastadas das grandes massas continentais* e *nas margens ocidentais situadas nas latitudes médias e altas*. Nas regiões com clima oceânico *as chuvas são abundantes e bem distribuídas ao longo de todo o ano*, sendo o verão bastante fresco e húmido.

Fonte: Wikipédia

Há uma grande diferença entre estes dois climas e que tem a haver com a *existência da estação seca *bem demarcada no clima subtropical e que não existe no clima temperado marítimo. Mais: no clima temperado marítimo ocorre maior precipitação na altura do ano mais *fria*, enquanto que no clima subtropical ocorre maior precipitação na altura do ano mais *quente*.

*Clima temperado mediterrâneo *- Ao sul do continente europeu, na região banhada pelo Mar Mediterrâneo, ocorre o clima mediterrâneo, com médias térmicas superiores a 18°C. Essa região, que abrange o sul da França, Itália, Grécia, Portugal e Espanha, sofre a influência dos ventos vindos do Deserto do Saara, que tornam o clima mais quente e seco. 
As regiões deste clima sofrem verões quentes e secos com invernos frios e chuvosos. Os verões nas regiões localizadas próximas ao Mar Mediterrâneo são menos secos que os das outras regiões deste clima. O clima mediterrâneo é quente e seco no verão e é instável e húmido no inverno. O período de chuva dura de 2 a 4 meses, no inverno, sendo raro ocorrer precipitações no resto do ano.

Fonte: Wikipédia

O clima temperado mediterrâneo é o único, entre estes três tipos de clima, que apresenta um longo perído quente e seco.


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2009 às 02:12)

Segundo Koppen-Geiger, os Açores têm na zona terrestre : Csa, Csb, Cfa, Cfb.

Csa: Clima mediterrânico quente.
Csb: Clima mediterrânico temperado.
Cfa: Clima subtropical húmido.
Cfb: Clima temperado marítimo.

Extremos térmicos: alto do Pico para o mais frio, zona marítima do sul dos Açores para o mais quente.

Não disponho de dados do Pico ( mas suponho ser o mais frio), mas disponho sobre o território marítimo do sul dos Açores e este é tropical, pois mantem-se acima de 20ºc.

Zona marítima sul dos Açores, segundo Koppen-Geiger:
Tipo A ( Tropical):

Climas megatérmicos 
Temperatura média do mês mais frio do ano > 18°C 
Estação invernosa ausente 
Forte precipitação anual (superior à evapotranspiração potencial anual).
Que pode ser chuvoso durante todo o ano,  com chuvas de verão ou com chuvas de inverno. 

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classificação_climática_de_Köppen-Geiger

Fonte:  Koppen-Geiger em Wikipedia.

http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/

Fonte: Koppen-Geiger.

Uma breve apresentação do clima subtropical húmido, segundo Koppen:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humid_subtropical_climate

Existem 2 tipos de clima subtropical húmido:
Cwa: com estação seca no inverno.
Cfa: sem qualquer estação seca.


----------



## Fil (5 Jun 2009 às 04:07)

Zona marítima sul dos Açores? Isso parece uma tentativa forçada de associar um clima tropical aos Açores. Há alguma estação meteorológica lá no meio do oceano? O que toda a gente entende por Açores não tem nem de perto um clima tropical.



Gerofil disse:


> *Clima temperado mediterrâneo *- Ao sul do continente europeu, na região banhada pelo Mar Mediterrâneo, ocorre o clima mediterrâneo, com médias térmicas superiores a 18°C. Essa região, que abrange o sul da França, Itália, Grécia, Portugal e Espanha, sofre a influência dos ventos vindos do Deserto do Saara, que tornam o clima mais quente e seco.
> As regiões deste clima sofrem verões quentes e secos com invernos frios e chuvosos. Os verões nas regiões localizadas próximas ao Mar Mediterrâneo são menos secos que os das outras regiões deste clima. O clima mediterrâneo é quente e seco no verão e é instável e húmido no inverno. O período de chuva dura de 2 a 4 meses, no inverno, sendo raro ocorrer precipitações no resto do ano.
> 
> Fonte: Wikipédia



A Wikipédia em português é uma piada para certos temas. 

E um clima temperado oceânico não tem por que ter precipitações abundantes.


----------



## Rtrinda (5 Jun 2009 às 12:53)

Boas tardes,

Clima subtropical húmido - O clima subtropical húmido usualmente acontece no interior de continentes ou nos litorais à leste de tais continentes, entre latitudes de 23° e 35° em ambas os hemisférios. Ao contrário de climas mediterrâneos, uma zona com um clima subtropical possui verões húmidos dado massas tropicais instáveis. No leste asiático, invernos podem ser secos e mais frios que outros lugares com latitudes similares, dado à alta pressão atmosférica da Sibéria, e verões húmidos devido à influência das monções.

Clima temperado marítimo - Clima oceânico, também por vezes chamado clima marítimo temperado, é um tipo de clima que ocorre em regiões afastadas das grandes massas continentais e nas margens ocidentais situadas nas latitudes médias e altas. Nas regiões com clima oceânico as chuvas são abundantes e bem distribuídas ao longo de todo o ano, sendo o verão bastante fresco e húmido.

É por estas razões que eu pessoalmente considero que o clima dos Açores olhando para os seus de valores de precipitação e de temperatura tem um clima bem mais próximo do clima temperado marítimo com temperaturas medias anuais por volta dos 16-17,5 graus onde a temperatura no verão raramente atinge valores superiores a 27 graus, fenómeno muito interessante pois cidades de clima temperado marítimo típicas como Bilbau, Bordeaux ate a própria Londres durante os dias de Verão atingem temperaturas bem mais elevadas que as temperaturas sentidas nos Açores, julgo que ai que o modelo de Trewartha é muito pouco flexível e se repararmos bem no Mapa de climas Subtropicais todo o Norte da Grécia tem um clima subtropical???, zona do sul de França tem um clima subtropical, a região de Leão, Salamanca, Bragança, Madrid, Burgos tem um clima subtropical??? o Norte Adriático tem um clima subtropical???? Lousa, Viseu tem um clima subtropical????, e olhando para os argumentos de Trewartha para sustentar esta teoria ate á contradições, 

“Group C: In the Trewartha scheme this category encompasses subtropical climates only (8 or more months above 10 °C). Cs and Cw have the same meanings as they do in Köppen's scheme, but the subtropical climate with no distinct dry season is designated Cr instead of Köppen's Cf (and for Cs the average annual precipitation must be less than 890 mm [35 inches] in addition to the driest summer month having less than 30 mm precipitation and being less than one-third as wet as the wettest winter month).”  

Quer dizer por exemplo a cidade do Porto tem 1,2 meses secos por exemplo hoje,amanha,depois estão previstos chover no Porto perto de 40 mm, quer dizer o Porto so por ter 1,2 meses secos já é um clima subtropical, quem diz Porto diz Braga, Viana do Castelo, etc?????? cidades onde chove bem mais que 890 mm ano????

Quer dizer em Braga, Porto,Viseu,Guimarães,Braga,Bragança,Vila Real, etc existem mais de 2,3  meses de temperaturas medias abaixo dos 10º graus por esta razão já não estamos na presença de um clima temperado????

Quer dizer julgo que ete modelo acaba por não prever certas situações. 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2009 às 17:32)

Rtrinda disse:


> ... julgo que ai que o modelo de Trewartha é muito pouco flexível e se repararmos bem no Mapa de climas Subtropicais todo o Norte da Grécia tem um clima subtropical???, zona do sul de França tem um clima subtropical, a região de Leão, Salamanca, Bragança, Madrid, Burgos tem um clima subtropical??? o Norte Adriático tem um clima subtropical???? Lousa, Viseu tem um clima subtropical????, e olhando para os argumentos de Trewartha para sustentar esta teoria ate á contradições,



O critério de Trewartha, que considera como subtropical o local que apresenta 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC, parece de fácil aplicação.

Leon, Salamanca e Burgos só têm 6 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.

Bragança e Madrid têm 7 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.

Marselha tem 9 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.

Porto tem 11 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.

Londres tem 6 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.

Bordéus e Paris têm 7 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.


----------



## Rtrinda (5 Jun 2009 às 19:16)

Dan disse:


> O critério de Trewartha, que considera como subtropical o local que apresenta 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC, parece de fácil aplicação.
> 
> Leon, Salamanca e Burgos só têm 6 meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.
> 
> ...




Ok sem querer contradizer pelas fontes que consultei que referem-se a dados entre 1931 até 1960:

A cidade do Porto:
Apresenta 3 meses(Janeiro, Fevereiro e Dezembro) com temperaturas medias abaixo dos 10º; 
Apresenta 2 meses(Março e Novembro) com temperaturas medias mensais entre os 10º-13º;
Apresenta 1 mes(Abril) com temperaturas medias mensais entre os 13º-15º; 
Apresenta 4 meses(Maio, Junho e Outubro) com temperatura media entre os 15º-18º;
Apresenta 2 meses(Julho e Agosto) com temperatura media entre os 18º-20º.

A media anual de precipitação entre este período é 1149,6 mm ano, com 2 meses secos mas com ocorrencia de percipitação
Agora eu pergunto numa cidade que entre 1931 e 1960 em media não regista nenhum mês com temperatura media superior a 20º, com uma precipitação bem superior a 800mm ano, com 3 meses com temperatura media inferior a 10º e com mais 2 meses onde a temperatura media não ultrapassa os 13º graus e com uma media anual de 14,4º. 
Eu pergunto estaremos mesmo na presença de um clima Subtropical(so porque temos 2 meses secos) e não de um clima temperado?????

Fonte:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porto#Clima

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2009 às 19:32)

Rtrinda disse:


> Eu pergunto estaremos mesmo na presença de um clima Subtropical e não de um clima temperado?????.



Os dados da normal de 1931 / 1960 são esses que refere, mas com a normal de 1971 / 2000 são aqueles que eu referi 

Para mim é indiferente se é Temperado ou Subtropical, depende muito da classificação que se utiliza. Com a classificação de Köppen seria mesmo Temperado.


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2009 às 22:29)

«Zona marítima sul dos Açores? Isso parece uma tentativa forçada de associar um clima tropical aos Açores. Há alguma estação meteorológica lá no meio do oceano? O que toda a gente entende por Açores não tem nem de perto um clima tropical.»-Fil

Antes de mais os Açores têm vários climas, algumas das suas produções agrícolas são de cariz temperado,subtropical e até tropical, por isso não sei o que entende por essa «toda a gente».
Parece-me insólita a indiferença com que se trata a climatologia dos oceanos, num país que tem uma ZEE vastíssima, cheia de recursos e que influencia o nosso clima em tão vasta escala, por parte de alguns portugueses e ainda mais num forum de meteorologia!!
Parece que as modas do que parece ser certo é que querem sempre ser mais importantes, esquecendo-se que vivemos numa era de expansão de informação, em que só ignora a verdade quem quer.
Dentro do território marítimo português e segundo dados científicos, credíveis e medidos existe mesmo um clima tropical numa área relativamente vasta que não tem passado despercebida à ciência internacional.
Vários países sondam o clima nas suas respectivas áreas oceânicas e incluem os dados em publicações científicas, mas alguns portugueses parece que acham isso muito puxado, sem interesse e ainda perguntam se tem alguma estação meteorológica...
Pergunte a quem publicou os dados científicos que apresentei como foram medidos e determinados, pois foi a devida instituição oficial que os reinvidicou e não eu.
Eu limito-me a investigar e a aceitar verdades palpáveis, matemáticas e de interpretação séria.
Se quiserem apenas falar do clima das áreas terrestres, esquecendo-se do quanto importante são os climas marítimos, então abram um fórum para o efeito. Mas não se esqueçam é que os oceanos têm um papel chave nos climas da Terra e têm as suas próprias meteorologias.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2009 às 01:14)

Acho que é óbvio para toda a gente que qualquer clima tropical apresenta duas estações nítidas ao longo do ano: uma quente e húmida, onde se concentra a maior parte da precipitação, e outra “fria” e seca. 
Obviamente toda a gente sabe que esse tipo de clima não ocorre nem nos Açores, nem na Madeira nem em Portugal Continental, porque acontece o inverso: é na época do ano menos quente em que se regista maior precipitação no nosso país.


----------



## Fil (6 Jun 2009 às 05:49)

belem disse:


> Antes de mais os Açores têm vários climas, algumas das suas produções agrícolas são de cariz temperado,subtropical e até tropical, por isso não sei o que entende por essa «toda a gente».
> Parece-me insólita a indiferença com que se trata a climatologia dos oceanos, num país que tem uma ZEE vastíssima, cheia de recursos e que influencia o nosso clima em tão vasta escala, por parte de alguns portugueses e ainda mais num forum de meteorologia!!
> Parece que as modas do que parece ser certo é que querem sempre ser mais importantes, esquecendo-se que vivemos numa era de expansão de informação, em que só ignora a verdade quem quer.
> Dentro do território marítimo português e segundo dados científicos, credíveis e medidos existe mesmo um clima tropical numa área relativamente vasta que não tem passado despercebida à ciência internacional.
> ...



Antes de mais que dados científicos são esses? 

Alguém que vai num navio só chega aos Açores quando chega a terra e não quando ainda vai a 500 Km de distância já dentro da ZEE. O que toda a gente entende por Açores é obviamente o seu território terrestre, onde vivem os Açorianos. Nunca vi em nenhum lado climas de países ou regiões serem classificados tendo em conta a sua ZEE. Nem existe nenhuma classificação climática adaptada às condições marítimas, que eu saiba. Para mim, como já tinha dito atrás, trata-se apenas de uma tentativa de associar o clima tropical aos Açores e por conseguinte a Portugal. Isto se o mar tiver mesmo clima tropical, que é algo que eu gostava de ver.

As produções agrícolas não interessam, não existe nenhum órgão internacional que defina que produções agrícolas são ou não são tropicais. Existem apenas associações que nós fazemos a cada uma delas. Definitivamente os Açores têm vários climas, mas o tropical não é um deles.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2009 às 20:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Acho que é óbvio para toda a gente que qualquer clima tropical apresenta duas estações nítidas ao longo do ano: uma quente e húmida, onde se concentra a maior parte da precipitação, e outra “fria” e seca.
> Obviamente toda a gente sabe que esse tipo de clima não ocorre nem nos Açores, nem na Madeira nem em Portugal Continental, porque acontece o inverso: é na época do ano menos quente em que se regista maior precipitação no nosso país.




E isso é baseado em quê?
O critério usado para um clima tropical é a temperatura e não o regime das precipitações.
Segundo Koppen-Geiger a estação das chuvas em certas regiões tropicais, também pode ocorrer na época mais fresca.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2009 às 21:11)

Fil disse:


> Antes de mais que dados científicos são esses?.



Está  tudo bem visível no devido tópico referido.
AEMET.



Fil disse:


> Alguém que vai num navio só chega aos Açores quando chega a terra e não quando ainda vai a 500 Km de distância já dentro da ZEE. O que toda a gente entende por Açores é obviamente o seu território terrestre, onde vivem os Açorianos. Nunca vi em nenhum lado climas de países ou regiões serem classificados tendo em conta a sua ZEE.



Os Açores são mar e terra, isso parece-me indiscutível. 
Estou a ver que não tem uma ideia do que é uma ZEE.
Experimente navegar por territórios marítimos de outros países sem licença e pode ser que um dia seja visitado pelas autoridades locais e recordado de forma lúcida sobre o que se trata.
Outra coisa que parece ser ignorado é que os açorianos que vivem do mar e não assim tão poucos, sabem muito bem o que é o seu território marítimo e onde começa a zona neutra ( internacional).
Existem rigorosos regulamentos que estipulam onde pescar e o quê e o que é nosso ou não.
Para finalizar, os cruzeiros turísticos, viajam muitas vezes nessas áreas marítimas e usufruem dos seus climas e respectivas áreas marítimas: ora pescando ora tomando banho e sabem muito bem em que águas estão a tomar banho.
Estudos científicos em áreas oceânicas referem SEMPRE em que país ou administração  foi feito tal trabalho de pesquisa e até mencionam as áreas climáticas PRESENTES na região. 



Fil disse:


> Nem existe nenhuma classificação climática adaptada às condições marítimas, que eu saiba..



Existem referências para o que são mares temperados, tropicais,etc...
Temperaturas constantes acima de 20ºc normalmente são o definido para um mar tropical.
É onde cresce o coral.
E evidentemente que a temperatura do ar, nestas regiões é proporcionalmente mais elevada.





Fil disse:


> As produções agrícolas não interessam, não existe nenhum órgão internacional que defina que produções agrícolas são ou não são tropicais. Existem apenas associações que nós fazemos a cada uma delas. Definitivamente os Açores têm vários climas, mas o tropical não é um deles.Isto se o mar tiver mesmo clima tropical, que é algo que eu gostava de ver.



Se as produções agrícolas feitas ao ar livre de forma viável e comercial não definem em certa forma o clima de uma região, porque é que diferentes culturas estão escalonadas de forma diferente consoante o clima?
Porque é que não se planta linho na Amazónia e cacau na Normandia?
De certa forma claro que influenciam e a ideia que quis dar foi da diversidade climática e uma boa plasticidade fitoclimática existente nos Açores.
Além de que  a forma mais decisiva é desvendar qual a vegetação nativa. Nos Açores é a floresta húmida subtropical ( laurissilva).
Os Açores ao que parece têm uma zona com mar tropical ( e serão zonas tropicais evidentemente) e tal foi referido segundo dados científicos  e não com opiniões ao acaso.
Mas seria interessante saber onde a AEMET conseguiu os dados e como, para se ter uma atitude prudente mas séria, embora eu não duvide muito deles.


----------



## Fil (7 Jun 2009 às 06:05)

belem disse:


> Está  tudo bem visível no devido tópico referido.
> AEMET.



Devido tópico referido? Continuo sem saber qual... 



belem disse:


> Os Açores são mar e terra, isso parece-me indiscutível.
> Estou a ver que não tem uma ideia do que é uma ZEE.
> Experimente navegar por territórios marítimos de outros países sem licença e pode ser que um dia seja visitado pelas autoridades locais e recordado de forma lúcida sobre o que se trata.
> Outra coisa que parece ser ignorado é que os açorianos que vivem do mar e não assim tão poucos, sabem muito bem o que é o seu território marítimo e onde começa a zona neutra ( internacional).
> ...



Eu nem acredito que estamos a discutir isto... Andas a desencantar exemplos ridículos para mostrar que a temperatura da água é importante para classificar o clima de uma região? Que interessa os cruzeiros turísticos para o tema? Há muitos açorianos que vivem do mar, e se pelo contrário não houvesse nenhum?

Eu sei o que é uma ZEE. É apenas uma área marítima onde cada estado tem alguns alguns direitos exclusivos sobre a sua exploração (recursos naturais e investigação científica). Nada mais que isso. Estados terceiros podem navegar nele à vontade, não é preciso licença nenhuma... Não que isso importe alguma coisa para o que estamos a discutir. Ou se a ZEE fosse alargada quase até ao equador e até quase ao pólo, os Açores teriam clima equatorial e polar ao mesmo tempo? 

De qualquer forma, aqui fica um mapa da temperatura do mar a 10/03/2009:






Os 20ºC abaixo dos 32ºN.



belem disse:


> Estudos científicos em áreas oceânicas referem SEMPRE em que país ou administração  foi feito tal trabalho de pesquisa e até mencionam as áreas climáticas PRESENTES na região.



E que interessa isso? Se referem o clima da área oceânica, não quer dizer que esse seja também o clima do país/região! Ou agora o clima da região norte também se classifica pela temperatura da água do mar 200 km a oeste da região? Dá-me apenas um exemplo em algum site (ou num desses "estudos científicos") em que o clima de um país é classificado também de acordo com a temperatura do mar. Para mim seria algo novo ler sobre um clima de uma região misturando alhos (terra) com bugalhos (mar). Já li uns livros sobre o clima de Portugal (Suzanne Daveau e de Orlando Ribeiro) e nenhum referência à temperatura do mar.



belem disse:


> Existem referências para o que são mares temperados, tropicais,etc...
> Temperaturas constantes acima de 20ºc normalmente são o definido para um mar tropical.
> É onde cresce o coral.
> E evidentemente que a temperatura do ar, nestas regiões é proporcionalmente mais elevada.



Podes mostrar essas referências? Ainda que a temperatura do mar seja ligeiramente superior a 20ºC num dado mês, se for no inverno a média da temperatura do ar é sempre bastante inferior.



belem disse:


> Se as produções agrícolas feitas ao ar livre de forma viável e comercial não definem em certa forma o clima de uma região, porque é que diferentes culturas estão escalonadas de forma diferente consoante o clima?
> Porque é que não se planta linho na Amazónia e cacau na Normandia?
> De certa forma claro que influenciam e a ideia que quis dar foi da diversidade climática e uma boa plasticidade fitoclimática existente nos Açores.
> Além de que  a forma mais decisiva é desvendar qual a vegetação nativa. Nos Açores é a floresta húmida subtropical ( laurissilva).
> ...



E o vinho? Produz-se na Alemanha, no Alentejo, no Brasil (inclusive no nordeste quase equatorial), na Inglaterra, etc... Também serve para definir climas?

E as árvores, aqui em Bragança tanto há palmeiras como há pinheiros originários da Europa central. Qual é o clima de cá?

Isto mais que dados científicos a mostrar que os Açores têm clima tropical parece-me mais apenas vontade tua de que assim seja.


----------



## belem (9 Jun 2009 às 04:14)

Fil disse:


> Devido tópico referido? Continuo sem saber qual... .





Não faz mal.
Está no tópico do « Portugal tem potencial turístico?».





Fil disse:


> Eu nem acredito que estamos a discutir isto... Andas a desencantar exemplos ridículos para mostrar que a temperatura da água é importante para classificar o clima de uma região? Que interessa os cruzeiros turísticos para o tema? Há muitos açorianos que vivem do mar, e se pelo contrário não houvesse nenhum?



Já vi que está um tanto irritado.
Estamos a falar em temperaturas de áreas marítimas e se não é tema que para si mereça conversa, é livre de  postar quando e onde achar que deve.
Os cruzeiros e os pescadores devidamente licenciados obedecem normalmente a linhas definidas.
Se não houvesse nenhum, não falava neles.




Fil disse:


> Eu sei o que é uma ZEE. É apenas uma área marítima onde cada estado tem alguns alguns direitos exclusivos sobre a sua exploração (recursos naturais e investigação científica). Nada mais que isso. Estados terceiros podem navegar nele à vontade, não é preciso licença nenhuma...?





Nada mais que isso? Basicamente é tudo e é como estar num país ou noutro. 
Os países têm uma Área Terrestre e uma Área Marítima ( os que ficarem junto a mares evidentemente).
Podem navegar, mas se forem interceptados terão que ser identificados.





Fil disse:


> Não que isso importe alguma coisa para o que estamos a discutir. Ou se a ZEE fosse alargada quase até ao equador e até quase ao pólo, os Açores teriam clima equatorial e polar ao mesmo tempo?




Claro que sim. Um clima polar na zona marítima do norte e um clima equatorial na do sul. Ou um mar frio e um mar tropical.




Fil disse:


> De qualquer forma, aqui fica um mapa da temperatura do mar a 10/03/2009:
> Os 20ºC abaixo dos 32ºN.




Um mapa sem definição da temperatura local, antes isso...  Que fantástico se o mar tivesse uma temperatura tão homogénea em áreas tão grandes.´
Comparando as fontes usadas a diferença de qualidade é notória.
E além disso o aumento da ZEE previsto vai-se estender bem além desse paralelo.






Fil disse:


> E que interessa isso? Se referem o clima da área oceânica, não quer dizer que esse seja também o clima do país/região! Ou agora o clima da região norte também se classifica pela temperatura da água do mar 200 km a oeste da região?.



O clima do Norte define-se pelos climas locais na específica zona que for referida.
Se estivermos a falar do clima na zona marítima do norte, aí teremos que abordar dados medidos no mar.





Fil disse:


> Dá-me apenas um exemplo em algum site (ou num desses "estudos científicos") em que o clima de um país é classificado também de acordo com a temperatura do mar.




Tou a haver que continua sem entender.
Os climas de cada região, são classificados de acordo com a sua geografia. Se a zona mencionada for marítima, os dados serão medidos aí.
Pode-se definir se uma certa zona marítima está na zona tropical ou não.
Se já tem um mar tropical ou não.
Entendeu?





Fil disse:


> Para mim seria algo novo ler sobre um clima de uma região misturando alhos (terra) com bugalhos (mar). Já li uns livros sobre o clima de Portugal (Suzanne Daveau e de Orlando Ribeiro) e nenhum referência à temperatura do mar.?.




Ninguém aqui está a misturar alhos com bugalhos. Mar e Terra foram devidamente separados, dentro de realidades diferentes. Você é que parece não entender, quando se está a falar de um ou de outro.
Eu também já li esses livros e nenhum neles se refere ao Oceano no assunto aqui discutido, por isso não sei qual é o interesse disso para o que estamos a falar.





Fil disse:


> Podes mostrar essas referências? Ainda que a temperatura do mar seja ligeiramente superior a 20ºC num dado mês, se for no inverno a média da temperatura do ar é sempre bastante inferior.





Os dados estão no tópico que referi acima. Se quiser posto aqui o link.
Isso depende é das regiões que estamos a falar.
Em algumas regiões dos Açores, por exemplo, normalmente não existem grandes discrepâncias entre a temperatura do mar e a temperatura média do ar.





Fil disse:


> E o vinho? Produz-se na Alemanha, no Alentejo, no Brasil (inclusive no nordeste quase equatorial), na Inglaterra, etc... Também serve para definir climas?.?.




Não serve nem disse que servia. E além disso a vinha dá-se bem consoante a estirpe. Uma estirpe do Alentejo, pode muito bem dar-se mal no Ribatejo ou até noutro local do Alentejo.
Mas mais do que isso, já disse ( e até referi quais) que haviam culturas que eram apenas viáveis em climas particulares.




Fil disse:


> E as árvores, aqui em Bragança tanto há palmeiras como há pinheiros originários da Europa central. Qual é o clima de cá?




Estávamos a falar de culturas agrícolas viáveis de linho e cacau e o exemplo que me dá são das plantas ornamentais que vingam em Bragança...
Mudando para o assunto que estava a ser discutido, porque não se cultiva coqueiro ou algodão, por exemplo, de forma comercial em Bragança então? Não serão limitações climáticas? Não haverão outros tantos exemplos claros da dependência da agricultura feita ao ar livre em relação aos elementos climáticos? Eu  não acredito que estejamos a falar nisto agora...



Fil disse:


> Isto mais que dados científicos a mostrar que os Açores têm clima tropical parece-me mais apenas vontade tua de que assim seja.





Os dados científicos existem e eu apenas limitei-me a fazer uma leitura, em vez de andar a divagar.
Não vejo o que existe de tão fantástico, em uma zona tropical ( A faixa referida da zona marítima apontada) ser a sul de uma zona subtropical ( Açores- zona terrestre).
Será que devia ser ao contrário?
Não existirá a Corrente do Golfo a influenciar?
Ao menos que se pense neste assunto de forma realista, usando bases sólidas e não apenas a nossa mera opinião.
A meu ver ainda não há certezas, mas existe uma probabilidade elevada.
Mas sinta-se à vontade para provar o contrário, com provas à altura, se isso o «persegue» de forma tão persistente.


----------



## Fil (15 Jun 2009 às 04:30)

belem disse:


> Já vi que está um tanto irritado.
> Estamos a falar em temperaturas de áreas marítimas e se não é tema que para si mereça conversa, é livre de  postar quando e onde achar que deve.
> Os cruzeiros e os pescadores devidamente licenciados obedecem normalmente a linhas definidas.
> Se não houvesse nenhum, não falava neles.
> ...



Não estou irritado. Mas esses argumentos rebuscados não servem, a ZEE não é assim tão importante e muito menos define climas de países. A página espanhola da Wikipédia tem alguns artigos do que realmente é uma ZEE. O que de facto faz parte do território português é o chamado mar territorial, mas este não vai além dos 22 Km da costa.



belem disse:


> Claro que sim. Um clima polar na zona marítima do norte e um clima equatorial na do sul. Ou um mar frio e um mar tropical.



Mas isso não faz os Açores terem clima polar e tropical. Uma coisa é o mar e outra são os Açores propriamente ditos.



belem disse:


> Um mapa sem definição da temperatura local, antes isso...  Que fantástico se o mar tivesse uma temperatura tão homogénea em áreas tão grandes.´
> Comparando as fontes usadas a diferença de qualidade é notória.
> E além disso o aumento da ZEE previsto vai-se estender bem além desse paralelo.



O mapa não mostra homogeneidade, as linhas é dão a entender isso, além do mais o mar não tem micro-climas com vales e montanhas, é normal que as temperaturas sejam relativamente contínuas em relação à terra. Os dados são da NOAA com uma resolução de 0,083º, melhor que isto é difícil. A qualidade não se mede pelo que nos é mais conveniente. Os mapas da aemet não usa fontes próprias (pelo que sei, a Espanha não possui nenhum satélite meteorológico) mas sim da NOAA ou do ECMWF.



belem disse:


> O clima do Norte define-se pelos climas locais na específica zona que for referida.
> Se estivermos a falar do clima na zona marítima do norte, aí teremos que abordar dados medidos no mar.



Exacto, clima da *zona marítima* do Norte e não clima do Norte, é preciso fazer a distinção! Aliás, penso que nem existe tal como coisa como "zona marítima do Norte". O clima do norte é apenas o que acontece em terra.



belem disse:


> Tou a haver que continua sem entender.
> Os climas de cada região, são classificados de acordo com a sua geografia. Se a zona mencionada for marítima, os dados serão medidos aí.
> Pode-se definir se uma certa zona marítima está na zona tropical ou não.
> Se já tem um mar tropical ou não.
> Entendeu?



Entendi. O que acontece é que as regiões são apenas o seu território terrestre. Se uma zona marítima tem x clima, então é apenas aplicável a essa zona.



belem disse:


> Ninguém aqui está a misturar alhos com bugalhos. Mar e Terra foram devidamente separados, dentro de realidades diferentes. Você é que parece não entender, quando se está a falar de um ou de outro.
> Eu também já li esses livros e nenhum neles se refere ao Oceano no assunto aqui discutido, por isso não sei qual é o interesse disso para o que estamos a falar.



Tem o interesse de que em nenhum lado os Açores são tidos como tendo um clima tropical. Se o que queres demonstrar estivesse certo, usando zonas marítima para definir o clima dos Açores, acho que já haveria algum livro ou site em que estivesse lá bem explícito que um dos climas dos Açores é o tropical. Mas tal não existe.



belem disse:


> Mas mais do que isso, já disse ( e até referi quais) que haviam culturas que eram apenas viáveis em climas particulares.



Pois, mas nenhuma dessas culturas de aplicam aos Açores.



belem disse:


> Estávamos a falar de culturas agrícolas viáveis de linho e cacau e o exemplo que me dá são das plantas ornamentais que vingam em Bragança...
> Mudando para o assunto que estava a ser discutido, porque não se cultiva coqueiro ou algodão, por exemplo, de forma comercial em Bragança então? Não serão limitações climáticas? Não haverão outros tantos exemplos claros da dependência da agricultura feita ao ar livre em relação aos elementos climáticos? Eu  não acredito que estejamos a falar nisto agora...



Como eu já tinha dito atrás, não há nenhuma organização internacional que defina a que clima pertence cada cultura agrícola pois estas podem inserir-se dentro de diferentes climas, por exemplo o tropical ou equatorial ao mesmo tempo. Se alguém conseguisse produzir coqueiros num quintal na Terceira, isso não dava à ilha um clima tropical, por muito que alguém dissesse que os coqueiros são apenas de clima tropical, o que importa são as temperaturas médias, ou seja, dados concretos e não circunstâncias que podem ser interpretados da maneira que a cada um mais lhe convier.



belem disse:


> Os dados científicos existem e eu apenas limitei-me a fazer uma leitura, em vez de andar a divagar.
> Não vejo o que existe de tão fantástico, em uma zona tropical ( A faixa referida da zona marítima apontada) ser a sul de uma zona subtropical ( Açores- zona terrestre).
> Será que devia ser ao contrário?
> Não existirá a Corrente do Golfo a influenciar?
> ...



Os dados existem, mas têm que ser bem interpretados e não apenas lançarmos-nos em novas descobertas.

1º A ZEE portuguesa não é nenhum território administrativo nem esta pertence a Portugal, é apenas um território onde Portugal tem alguns direitos especiais.
2º Ainda que fosse um território administrativo, a extensão da ZEE é por agora apenas uma hipótese e dentro da ZEE actual a temperatura do mar desce dos 20ºC.
3º Mas o ponto acima pouco importa pois nunca vi em lado algum ser usada a ZEE para definir climas de países nem existe nenhuma classificação adaptada ao oceano. Até ver, são apenas critérios definidos por ti.
4º Acho que é óbvio para todos que existe uma clara distinção entre mar e terra, da mesma maneira que não se pode definir o clima de uma região que é por todos conhecido apenas como o seu território terrestre através de uma zona marítima muito afastada, também não se pode definir o clima duma zona marítima consoante o clima que existe em terra.
5º Como o que propões não é nada revolucionário mas sim algo que muitas outras pessoas podem ou podiam já ter verificado, se realmente os Açores tivessem clima tropical acho que isso já estaria escrito em algum lugar. Mas até ver, é apenas uma hipótese que tu propões.

Belem, eu não tenho de provar nada, como muito tenho de refutar. Se estivesse estabelecido que os Açores têm de facto um clima tropical, aí sim seria eu (e quem não está de acordo) a ter de provar. Se eu disser que os Açores têm clima polar, não basta eu apenas dizê-lo e depois serem os outros a terem de provar o contrário. A menos que arranjes uma estação meteorológica que tenha uma média em Janeiro igual ou superior a 18ºC (boa sorte! ), a mim pelo menos não vais conseguir convencer.


----------



## Rtrinda (15 Jun 2009 às 19:29)

Fil disse:


> Não estou irritado. Mas esses argumentos rebuscados não servem, a ZEE não é assim tão importante e muito menos define climas de países. A página espanhola da Wikipédia tem alguns artigos do que realmente é uma ZEE. O que de facto faz parte do território português é o chamado mar territorial, mas este não vai além dos 22 Km da costa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ehehehehe nem a mim Clima Tropical nos Açores 50º graus em Portugal,temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º em Portugal Continental com ja li por ai algures bem Belem você vai revolucionar todos os conceitos Metereologicos existentes.

Mas é verdade o que o Fil diz relativo as Massas Polares para mim é tão ridiculo dizer que o clima dos Açores é Tropical como dizer que é Polar, mas o argumento que se utiliza para dizer que é Tropical é o mesmo que se podia utilizar para dizer que é Polar eheheheheh.





Cumprimentos


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2009 às 20:38)

Fil disse:


> Mas isso não faz os Açores terem clima polar e tropical. Uma coisa é o mar e outra são os Açores propriamente ditos..




Eu referia-me à zona oceânica dos Açores.





Fil disse:


> O mapa não mostra homogeneidade, as linhas é dão a entender isso, além do mais o mar não tem micro-climas com vales e montanhas.





Os mares têm correntes distintas que alteram a temperatura drasticamente em poucos kms.




Fil disse:


> A qualidade não se mede pelo que nos é mais conveniente. Os mapas da aemet não usa fontes próprias (pelo que sei, a Espanha não possui nenhum satélite meteorológico) mas sim da NOAA ou do ECMWF..




A qualidade mede-se pelos dados e a sua seriedade.
Os dados da AEMET foram fornecidos por um satélite meteorológico.





Fil disse:


> Exacto, clima da *zona marítima* do Norte e não clima do Norte, é preciso fazer a distinção! Aliás, penso que nem existe tal como coisa como "zona marítima do Norte". O clima do norte é apenas o que acontece em terra..




Existem zonas marítimas onde quer que hajam zonas costeiras.





Fil disse:


> Entendi. O que acontece é que as regiões são apenas o seu território terrestre. Se uma zona marítima tem x clima, então é apenas aplicável a essa zona..




Exacto, foi o que disse.





Fil disse:


> Tem o interesse de que em nenhum lado os Açores são tidos como tendo um clima tropical. Se o que queres demonstrar estivesse certo, usando zonas marítima para definir o clima dos Açores, acho que já haveria algum livro ou site em que estivesse lá bem explícito que um dos climas dos Açores é o tropical. Mas tal não existe..




Eu já referi quais os climas na zona terrestre dos Açores segundo Koppen-Geiger. Infelizmente poucos ou nenhuns artigos modernos existem sobre o assunto.
E também já referi um dos climas da zona marítima.





Fil disse:


> Pois, mas nenhuma dessas culturas de aplicam aos Açores..




Nem o disse que seriam. Apenas dei exemplos. Mas o chá, a anona e a banana já se podem aplicar.





Fil disse:


> Como eu já tinha dito atrás, não há nenhuma organização internacional que defina a que clima pertence cada cultura agrícola pois estas podem inserir-se dentro de diferentes climas, por exemplo o tropical ou equatorial ao mesmo tempo. Se alguém conseguisse produzir coqueiros num quintal na Terceira, isso não dava à ilha um clima tropical, por muito que alguém dissesse que os coqueiros são apenas de clima tropical, o que importa são as temperaturas médias, ou seja, dados concretos e não circunstâncias que podem ser interpretados da maneira que a cada um mais lhe convier..




Exacto ou seja, ninguém disse que lá por existirem coqueiros na Terceira ou não isso lhe daria um clima tropical o que apenas se disse é que existe uma boa PLASTICIDADE FITOCLIMÁTICA nos Açores e que existem determinadas culturas que são exigentes no clima.





Fil disse:


> Os dados existem, mas têm que ser bem interpretados e não apenas lançarmos-nos em novas descobertas..




Fazer novas descobertas e interpretar bem os dados faz  parte dos planos de quem quer saber a verdade.





Fil disse:


> 1º A ZEE portuguesa não é nenhum território administrativo nem esta pertence a Portugal, é apenas um território onde Portugal tem alguns direitos especiais..



A ZEE portuguesa é como disse e muito bem Portugal. Espero que fique bem assente o facto de que a ZEE não é nenhuma zona comprada por Portugal, seja na Antárctida ou no Equador, para a explorar. É por «mérito» geográfico próprio que a ZEE é atribuída, por se situar na zona geográfica de Portugal ( numa faixa de 200 milhas) e no caso dos Açores até se prevê um grande aumento, por causa da  plataforma dos Açores que afinal é maior do que se pensava.
O pedido de aumento já foi entregue no mês passado e ao que tudo indica deverá ser aceite pois as condições impostas para sua aprovação foram cumpridas.
Em muitos slogans publicitários é apresentado um Portugal «maior» por isso mesmo.





Fil disse:


> 2º Ainda que fosse um território administrativo, a extensão da ZEE é por agora apenas uma hipótese e dentro da ZEE actual a temperatura do mar desce dos 20ºC..




Segundos dados do AEMET existe uma zona tropical.




Fil disse:


> 3º Mas o ponto acima pouco importa pois nunca vi em lado algum ser usada a ZEE para definir climas de países nem existe nenhuma classificação adaptada ao oceano. Até ver, são apenas critérios definidos por ti..




São critérios observáveis e passíveis de ser interpretados.






Fil disse:


> 4º Acho que é óbvio para todos que existe uma clara distinção entre mar e terra, da mesma maneira que não se pode definir o clima de uma região que é por todos conhecido apenas como o seu território terrestre através de uma zona marítima muito afastada, também não se pode definir o clima duma zona marítima consoante o clima que existe em terra..





Exacto e ninguém andou a misturar os conceitos. Foi feita uma distinção CLARA entre o nosso mar e terra.




Fil disse:


> 5º Como o que propões não é nada revolucionário mas sim algo que muitas outras pessoas podem ou podiam já ter verificado, se realmente os Açores tivessem clima tropical acho que isso já estaria escrito em algum lugar. Mas até ver, é apenas uma hipótese que tu propões..




É uma hipótese passível de ser observada e interpretada. A zona marítima portuguesa tem condições para ter um clima tropical na zona denominada.




Fil disse:


> Belem, eu não tenho de provar nada, como muito tenho de refutar. Se estivesse estabelecido que os Açores têm de facto um clima tropical, aí sim seria eu (e quem não está de acordo) a ter de provar. Se eu disser que os Açores têm clima polar, não basta eu apenas dizê-lo e depois serem os outros a terem de provar o contrário. A menos que arranjes uma estação meteorológica que tenha uma média em Janeiro igual ou superior a 18ºC (boa sorte! ), a mim pelo menos não vais conseguir convencer..




Vamos lá a raciocinar um pouco mais. Eu já referi quais os climas da zona terrestre dos Açores. Em nenhuma desta parte tem um clima tropical.
Pela conversa que estamos a ter por pm, parece-me que já aceitaste a ideia de que é possível haver um clima tropical na zona referida por mim.
Se queres provar que os dados da AEMET são erróneos ( sim porque eles demonstram a forte possibilidade de haver uma zona tropical naquele ponto) então que proves que a AEMET está errada.
Eu não ganho nada com isto, pois até é algo arriscado e posso ser visto como algo estranho, mas apenas coloquei uma hipótese.


----------



## belem (15 Jun 2009 às 20:49)

Rtrinda disse:


> ehehehehe nem a mim Clima Tropical nos Açores 50º graus em Portugal,temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º em Portugal Continental com ja li por ai algures bem Belem você vai revolucionar todos os conceitos Metereologicos existentes.
> 
> Mas é verdade o que o Fil diz relativo as Massas Polares para mim é tão ridiculo dizer que o clima dos Açores é Tropical como dizer que é Polar, mas o argumento que se utiliza para dizer que é Tropical é o mesmo que se podia utilizar para dizer que é Polar ehehehehe





Você lê muitas coisas estranhas algures,  mas pelos vistos não se lembra do que escreve.
Ao que parece diz que de facto podem fazer 50ºc no DISTRITO DE BEJA, quanto a haver uma zona em Portugal continental em que façam mais de 18ºc de média anual, parece-me que nem você no fundo deve duvidar de tal possibilidade e por isso nem vamos por aí. Existem locais à volta de 18ºc e existem locais mais quentes que estes. Adivinhe, no que vai dar.
O Fil não se referiu a massas polares, apenas perguntou que clima teriam os Açores se sua ZEE se estende-se do Pólo ao Trópico.
Mas mesmo quanto às massas de ar , existe uma coisa que você se esquece: os Açores estão na zona subtropical, portanto, a estarem entre o polar e o tropical estarão  mais perto do tropical. Esqueça um pouco o que vai nas massas e baseie-se em dados palpáveis, medidos e concretos.


----------



## Rtrinda (15 Jun 2009 às 23:18)

belem disse:


> Você lê muitas coisas estranhas algures,  mas pelos vistos não se lembra do que escreve.
> Ao que parece diz que de facto podem fazer 50ºc no DISTRITO DE BEJA, quanto a haver uma zona em Portugal continental em que façam mais de 18ºc de média anual, parece-me que nem você no fundo deve duvidar de tal possibilidade e por isso nem vamos por aí. Existem locais à volta de 18ºc e existem locais mais quentes que estes. Adivinhe, no que vai dar.
> O Fil não se referiu a massas polares, apenas perguntou que clima teriam os Açores se sua ZEE se estende-se do Pólo ao Trópico.
> Mas mesmo quanto às massas de ar , existe uma coisa que você se esquece: os Açores estão na zona subtropical, portanto, a estarem entre o polar e o tropical estarão  mais perto do tropical. Esqueça um pouco o que vai nas massas e baseie-se em dados palpáveis, medidos e concretos.



Ok tudo bem eu não me esqueço do que escrevo carissimo Belem, tambem como ja lhe disse que ja estive em Londres com 37 º graus ja estive em Munique em pleno mes de Outubro com 29º graus, como já estive em Agadir com 44º graus em pleno mes de Maio, da mesma forma que já estive na Região de Alcanena/Santarem com - 8 graus de temperatura. Onde eu quero chegar é que esses acontecimentos todos nos sentimos e verificamos nessa noite davam de temperatura minima para Santarem -1 Grau entre Alcanena e Santarem nessa noite o meu carro registava uma temperatura de -8 negativos, agora eu não vou afirmar como um dado fiavel que em Santarem faz 8 graus negativos nem vou afirmar que em Londre em Julho faz 37º graus porque isso são circuntancias climaticas que podem surgir que são condicionadas por outros factores e que no fundo não têm validade cientifica nenhuma certo????

Posto isto, eu claro que so me baseio em factos palpaveis mensuraveis reconhecidos e a verdade é que reconhecidamente não existe nenhum dado nos normativos climaticos que tenham-se atingido temperaturas de 50º graus em Portugal continental e tambem não exsite a indicação que exista dados de alguma cidade localidade região portuguesa continental em que a temperatura media anual do ar seja igual ou superior a 18 graus por isso é nesses dados que me baseio. 

Agora aquilo que nos vivemos e verificamos tem o peso que tem, devo-lhe dizer que existem por exemplo testemunhos de que este ano Nevou no alto da serra da arrabida mas são testemunhos não foram confirmados, por exemplo no Meco já tive temperaturas no Inverno no meu termometro de -6 graus ou de 44º 45º mas nunca se registaram valores desse genero nesta região, ou por exemplo nos anos 90 nevou na Azeitão durante 2 minutos e eu vi e assiti mas isso não em leva a dizer ou afirmar que tenha nevado nesse ano pois foi um fenomeno tão insignificante para sequer ser ter em linha de conta. 

Ou seja concluindo, todos nos que gostamos destes fenomenos concerteza já assistimos a dados que fogem do que é Normativo ou que é mensuravel logo não podemos afirma-los como tal eu não ando ai a dizer que a temperatura minima registada em Santarem é de -8 graus ou em Torres Vedras é de -7 ou na Aldeia do Meco é de -6, ou em Londres de 37º graus ou Munique em Outubro de 29º graus ou de 45º graus em Setubal, pois esses valores não foram mensuaraveis logo é como não tivessem existido. 

Todas as noites de Inverno em que a temperatura chega aos 9,8º graus voce anda 15, 20 kms para a região Oeste Torres Vedras, Mafra e voce vai ver que a temperatura baixa perto dos zero ou mesmo abaixo mas pouco signficado tem o mesmo acontece quando na Amareleija estão 42,43º graus de temperatura possivelmente em algumas região se chegue a valores acima dos 45º graus mas isso não tem signficado nehum pois oficialmente a temperatura mais elevada registada em Portugal foi de cerca de 47º graus não atingido os 50º logo nada comprova oficialmente que em Portugal se tenham registado temperaturas de 50º graus isso não signfica que elas não tenham acontecido  . 

Cumprimenmtos


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2009 às 02:14)

Rtrinda disse:


> Ok tudo bem eu não me esqueço do que escrevo carissimo Belem, tambem como ja lhe disse que ja estive em Londres com 37 º graus ja estive em Munique em pleno mes de Outubro com 29º graus, como já estive em Agadir com 44º graus em pleno mes de Maio, da mesma forma que já estive na Região de Alcanena/Santarem com - 8 graus de temperatura. Onde eu quero chegar é que esses acontecimentos todos nos sentimos e verificamos nessa noite davam de temperatura minima para Santarem -1 Grau entre Alcanena e Santarem nessa noite o meu carro registava uma temperatura de -8 negativos, agora eu não vou afirmar como um dado fiavel que em Santarem faz 8 graus negativos nem vou afirmar que em Londre em Julho faz 37º graus porque isso são circuntancias climaticas que podem surgir que são condicionadas por outros factores e que no fundo não têm validade cientifica nenhuma certo????



Certo, ninguém aqui está a usar dados do carro para fazer afirmações sobre seja o que for.





Rtrinda disse:


> Posto isto, eu claro que so me baseio em factos palpaveis mensuraveis reconhecidos e a verdade é que reconhecidamente não existe nenhum dado nos normativos climaticos que tenham-se atingido temperaturas de 50º graus em Portugal continental e tambem não exsite a indicação que exista dados de alguma cidade localidade região portuguesa continental em que a temperatura media anual do ar seja igual ou superior a 18 graus por isso é nesses dados que me baseio.



A verdade é que você já teorizou que tudo isso é bem possível apesar de não haver dados para o provar, assim como muitos membros aqui do forum.
No fundo, parece ser do conhecimento geral que a insuficiência de estações e estudos climáticos em Portugal é mais do que evidente. Aqui neste forum, apenas se tem dado um estímulo ao aumento dos conhecimentos e de certa forma incentivar a criação de bases metodológicas para avançar no aprofundamento sobre a realidade da meteorologia em Portugal.
Parece inevitável então falar-se em hipóteses e quando estas se baseiam em trabalhos feitos por profissionais,  não vejo qual  o problema nisso, pois afinal é graças a atitudes dessas que a ciência avança.




Rtrinda disse:


> Todas as noites de Inverno em que a temperatura chega aos 9,8º graus voce anda 15, 20 kms para a região Oeste Torres Vedras, Mafra e voce vai ver que a temperatura baixa perto dos zero ou mesmo abaixo mas pouco signficado tem o mesmo acontece quando na Amareleija estão 42,43º graus de temperatura possivelmente em algumas região se chegue a valores acima dos 45º graus mas isso não tem signficado nehum pois oficialmente a temperatura mais elevada registada em Portugal foi de cerca de 47º graus não atingido os 50º logo nada comprova oficialmente que em Portugal se tenham registado temperaturas de 50º graus isso não signfica que elas não tenham acontecido .



Você acha que as diferenças climatológicas na mesma região têm pouco significado só porque oficialmente se registou XX ou YY num A ou B  lugar??
Se essa atitude vigorasse na ciência não se avançava certamente.
Felizmente, acho que dificilmente se arranja um tema tão interessante aqui no forum do que esse, que é sempre tão procurado, discutido e questionado.
Numerosos forunistas postam dados das suas estações de forma apaixonada e isenta de interesses, para que se observe « in loco» as variações meteorológicas de local para local, mesmo dentro da mesma região.
Sim, as temperaturas de 50ºc podem já ter acontecido, afinal é isso que tenho vindo aqui dizer, é que existe essa probabilidade assim como outros forunistas, mas não afirmar que tal já aconteceu de forma oficial.
No fundo apresentei as minhas ideias  e está lançado o repto para que se conheça melhor a climatologia de Portugal.


----------



## angela_chum (20 Fev 2010 às 17:44)

Desculpem intrometer-me
não sou nenhuma expert em metereologia, muito pelo contrário
mas basearem-se em factos como esses para dizerem que os Açores
não tem clima para haver turismo para aqueles que querem praia e sol e banhos no mar estão muito enganados... falem do que sabem e não se baseiem em conjecturas e naquilo que lêem ou ouvem dizer...
eu sou açoreana e moro nos açores.. mais especificamente s. jorge e desde já vos digo que há muito boa gente que aqui vem especificamente pelo surf, caça submarina, mergulhos, expedições submarinas e muito mais.
e quanto ao calor para aqueles menos informados uns 25º corresponde mais ou menos aos 30º no continente português, isto porque a humidade faz parecer mais quente do que a realidade. isto é o que se sente na pele e não o que está documentado.
já agora não sou uma pessoa sem o minimo de cultura ou conhecimentos, já estive do norte ao sul do continente, e dei um mergulho no mar em todo o lado que estive... inclusive no Algarve... e a água para mim era geladíssima comparada com a dos Açores. nunca estive na Madeira mas conheço várias pessoas que lá estiveram e todas elas individualmente reconheceram que a água dos Açores é ainda mais quente do que a da Madeira.
em relação ao clima.. sim é muito instável e sim chegamos a ter as 4 estações num dia e sim chove muito mas não todos os dias e no verão temos por vezes várias semanas sem chover e muito sol e céu azul... é muito mais facil apanhar um bronze, ou um escaldão, cá do que no continente.
podem fazer as deduções que quiserem, dar opiniões diferentes, mas esta é a realidade, e para quem não acredita ou discorde lembrem-se esta não é a minha opinião, é a realidade. desafio qualquer de vós a passarem uma temporada nos açores e ai sim poderão opinar na realidade.
só mais uma informação, tenho 27 anos e em toda a minha vida não me recordo de a temperatura ter descido os 4º e mesmo isso é raro, mas recordo de a temperatura chegar aos 36º.. e não foi á muito tempo.
um bem haja a todos e espero que visitem os açores.


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2010 às 19:02)

então pronto, se considerarmos clima subtropical aquele que tem todos os meses com TMED acima de 10º e pelo menos 1 mes com TMED acima de 20º, medias anuais acima de 15º e precipitaçoes medias anuais superiores a 400mm com pelo menos 1 mes humido, entao os açores, o litoral da PI a sul do paralelo 39, o mediterraneo a sul dos 39/40º, etc, etc, etc teem clima subtropical


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 19:07)

angela_chum disse:


> Desculpem intrometer-me
> não sou nenhuma expert em metereologia, muito pelo contrário
> mas basearem-se em factos como esses para dizerem que os Açores
> não tem clima para haver turismo para aqueles que querem praia e sol e banhos no mar estão muito enganados... falem do que sabem e não se baseiem em conjecturas e naquilo que lêem ou ouvem dizer...
> ...





Boa! 

ehehehehe grande açoriana!

Mostra-lhes como é  Tou farto de lhes desafiar para virem cá aos Açores mas pelos vistos as pessoas preferem permanecer na sua ignorância...


P.S. A questão dos 36 graus aí é que já não sei se será mesmo fidedigna porque segundo os últimos registos que pude consultar o recorde foi 31 graus e foi registado no Pico.. Mas claro que isso são extremos e situações pontuais.


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2010 às 20:07)

boas angela, a descriçao que fazes é a meu ver muito credivel e faz-me lembrar de facto um clima subtropical...
a descrição que fazes não pode de modo algum ser utilizada como meio de desmentir a afirmação de que o clima açoreano poderá ser subtropical..
mas se é dificil caracterizar o clima açoreano tambem ha lugares no continente com climas de transição que são muito originais, basta ver por exemplo o litoral alentejano, que certos autores caracterizam como "semi-macronesico" por ser muito ameno com temperaturas geralmente altas ou amenas.
por exemplo, o algarve , essencialmente o barrocal e litoral, teem um clima tambem quente, comparavel ao sul da sicilia, malta, etc


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (20 Fev 2010 às 21:00)

stormy disse:


> boas Ângela, a descrição que fazes é a meu ver muito credível e faz-me lembrar de facto um clima subtropical...



Faz lembrar mas não é subtropical.  Aliás o clima açoriano é um clima de transição e por vezes muito difícil de caracterizar.

Os Açores têm na verdade clima marítimo com temperaturas amenas que variam desde os 11ºC no Inverno aos 24ºC no Verão. Em média há cerca de três a quatro horas de incidência solar/dia no Inverno e cerca de sete a oito horas/dia no Verão. Os Açores são banhados pela corrente de águas quentes do Golfo, gozando assim de uma temperatura e de um clima moderado marítimo, (com uma média anual de 24º Celsius.) Salienta-se o facto ainda que a temperatura é mais amena no mar do que em terra.

A chuva esta é uma constante durante todo o ano sendo, regra geral, mais constante e forte no Inverno porque estando uma vez localizadas no meio do Atlântico, as ilhas são muito propensas a dias de chuva em qualquer altura do ano principalmente de Novembro a Fevereiro e acompanhadas sempre por uma elevada percentagem de humidade. 

Mesmo durante a estação quente a pluviosidade chega a atingir os 50 mm o que é de facto um valor bastante apreciável se tivermos em conta que estamos na estação seca. Aliás se não fosse a chuva e a humidade não teríamos uma flora tão luxuriante, e isso de Santa Maria ao Corvo 

Nos Açores existe assim ao mesmo tempo uma grande variedade de condições climatéricas a acontecer num curto período de tempo: no mesmo dia pode ter-se chuva, sol, vento forte intercalados ou em diferentes combinações.

Dias de céu limpo e sem nuvens são muito raros aqui nos Açores, até porque aliados ao factor marítimo, as ilhas são constantemente abraçadas e envoltas por nuvens e nevoeiros e isso mesmo até no verão.


----------



## belem (21 Fev 2010 às 02:03)

Nos Açores há diversos climas.
Passam por  diferentes climas temperados e também subtropicais.
Rivas Martinez (2002): 








E mais:

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/


----------



## SocioMeteo (2 Mar 2010 às 00:05)

Para quem insiste em ignorar as influencias das Massas de ar Frias Polares que os Açores estão sujeitos querendo colar os Açores a um clima sub-tropical alias já li aqui mesmo Tropical, penso que os acontecimentos recentes de queda de Neve em altitudes de 700-800m comprova respectivamente o contrario. Os Açores de facto no meu entender têm um clima que o aproxima muito mais de um clima Marítimo Atlântico de um clima subtropical, na Madeira considero exactamente o Inverso. 


Cumps


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2010 às 00:50)

A essas cotas (800-900m) é possível que corresponda já a um clima temperado oceânico, não pelo facto de por vezes ter neve, mas pelos valores médios de temperatura. As áreas de clima subtropical situam-se a cotas mais baixas.  

O problema está sempre nos critérios e parece que cada um tem a sua própria definição de clima subtropical. 

Utilizando o critério de Trewartha, que considera como subtropical os locais que apresentam 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC, as áreas dos Açores a cotas mais baixas ficariam nessa categoria. 

Para se considerado como clima tropical seria necessário apresentar um valor de temperatura média superior a 18ºC em todos os meses do ano, mas isso não acontece em nenhum local dos Açores.


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2010 às 12:15)

falando na area terrestre dos açores, considera-se unanimemente, que há varios andares bioclimaticos, tal como diz o Dan, se a cotas baixas o clima é subtropical isso não implica que a  cotas superiores este seja atlantico ( mas apesar de tudo um clima atlantico profundamente suave) ou a cotas altas seja já de montanha e agreste
na minha opinião os andares devem ser asim:
*até 400-600m *clima com tendencias subtropicais humidas, ameno sem meses com Tmed abaixo de 10º e com meses cuja Tmed é igual ou superior a 20º.
*entre 600 e 1200m*, clima oceanico, com meses em que a Tmed ronda os 5º a 10º e outros em que se aproxima ou supera os 15º, a floresta subtropical ( ou areas onde vegetação tropical/subtropical se consegue adaptar) teem como limite os 600-700m, dando lugar a paisagens de climas tipicamente temperados.
*acima dos 1200m *clima torna-se frio e a vegetação começa a adquirir caracteristicas de montanha, há meses com Tmed a rondar os 5º sendo até proximos ou abaixo de 0º acima dos 1600m e meses com Tmed a aproximar-se de 10º, excepto os pontos altos do pico.

todas as regiões são muito humidas e por vezes não tendo meses secos, a insolação não é muito baixa e a hr é elevada.

na madeira os patamares serão mais elevados


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 12:39)

stormy disse:


> falando na area terrestre dos açores, considera-se unanimemente, que há varios andares bioclimaticos, tal como diz o Dan, se a cotas baixas o clima é subtropical isso não implica que a  cotas superiores este seja atlantico ( mas apesar de tudo um clima atlantico profundamente suave) ou a cotas altas seja já de montanha e agreste
> na minha opinião os andares devem ser asim:
> *até 400-600m *clima com tendencias subtropicais humidas, ameno sem meses com Tmed abaixo de 10º e com meses cuja Tmed é igual ou superior a 20º.
> *entre 600 e 1200m*, clima oceanico, com meses em que a Tmed ronda os 5º a 10º e outros em que se aproxima ou supera os 15º, a floresta subtropical ( ou areas onde vegetação tropical/subtropical se consegue adaptar) teem como limite os 600-700m, dando lugar a paisagens de climas tipicamente temperados.
> ...



Aqui em São Por exemplo no Pico da Barrosa, a partir dos 900 metros a unica vegetação que existe é rasteira, tipicamente de montanhas e essa vegetação está durante o inverno quase totalmente queimada (cor acastanhada)


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2010 às 13:14)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Aqui em São Por exemplo no Pico da Barrosa, a partir dos 900 metros a unica vegetação que existe é rasteira, tipicamente de montanhas e essa vegetação está durante o inverno quase totalmente queimada (cor acastanhada)



sim, são praderias de altitude acima dos 900-1000m, mas essa vegetação não deve queimar e morrer, devem ser especies que são bolbosas, rizomaticas,tuberculosas, etc que perdem a parte aerea no inverno devido não só ao gelo como, na auxencia deste, a periodos logos de baixa insolação e temperaturas proximo ou abaixo do limiar metabolico
tu, miguel, tinhas uns exemplares de cafeeiros, a que cota estas?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 13:23)

stormy disse:


> sim, são praderias de altitude acima dos 900-1000m, mas essa vegetação não deve queimar e morrer, devem ser especies que são bolbosas, rizomaticas,tuberculosas, etc que perdem a parte aerea no inverno devido não só ao gelo como, na auxencia deste, a periodos logos de baixa insolação e temperaturas proximo ou abaixo do limiar metabolico
> tu, miguel, tinhas uns exemplares de cafeeiros, a que cota estas?



Cafeeiros? Nunca reparei nisso! 

Em relação a árvores por exemplo elas existem mais ou menos até aos 700 metros, isto calculando a olho nu.

Mas para mim o maior problema dos Açores é a não existencia de estações meteorológicas de altitude como acontece por exemplo na Madeira e Continente. Todas as estações do IM que eu tenha conhecimento situam-se em cotas baixas, ao nivel do mar, existe uma no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo (Cerrado dos Bezerros) que fica a uma cota de 400 metros, o que é uma cota ainda baixa.


----------



## stormy (2 Mar 2010 às 13:31)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Cafeeiros? Nunca reparei nisso!
> 
> Em relação a árvores por exemplo elas existem mais ou menos até aos 700 metros, isto calculando a olho nu.
> 
> Mas para mim o maior problema dos Açores é a não existencia de estações meteorológicas de altitude como acontece por exemplo na Madeira e Continente. Todas as estações do IM que eu tenha conhecimento situam-se em cotas baixas, ao nivel do mar, existe uma no concelho de Vila Franca do Campo (Cerrado dos Bezerros) que fica a uma cota de 400 metros, o que é uma cota ainda baixa.


ha entao alguem aqui no forum, dai,  q tem um cafeeiro..


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Mar 2010 às 13:38)

stormy disse:


> ha entao alguem aqui no forum, dai,  q tem um cafeeiro..



eu no meu quintal tenho uma bananeira


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 10:05)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> eu no meu quintal tenho uma bananeira



frutifica?
estas a que altitude?
sabes dizer até que cota as plantas tropicais/subtropicais conseguem sobreviver para eu confirmar se são os 600-700m iou não?
plantas como a arvore do incecso, arvore da borracha, chá, bananeiras, etc
obgd


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Mar 2010 às 11:35)

stormy disse:


> frutifica?
> estas a que altitude?
> sabes dizer até que cota as plantas tropicais/subtropicais conseguem sobreviver para eu confirmar se são os 600-700m iou não?
> plantas como a arvore do incecso, arvore da borracha, chá, bananeiras, etc
> obgd



Sim frutifica. Este ano tenho 2 cachos de bananas. Eu trouxe a bananeira da Madeira quando casei em 2006. Já por 2 vezes deu bananas, esta vai ser a 3ª. No entanto existe uma pequena diferença desta vez está a levar mais tempo para amadurecer, penso que é divido a estar mais frio neste inverno que nos anteriores. 
Eu estou praticamente ao nivel do mar, devo estar a uma altitude mais ou menos entre 10 a 30 metros.
Quanto ao resto infelizmente nao te sei responder.


----------



## belem (3 Mar 2010 às 13:46)

Dan disse:


> A essas cotas (800-900m) é possível que corresponda já a um clima temperado oceânico, não pelo facto de por vezes ter neve, mas pelos valores médios de temperatura. As áreas de clima subtropical situam-se a cotas mais baixas.
> 
> O problema está sempre nos critérios e parece que cada um tem a sua própria definição de clima subtropical.
> 
> ...



Exacto, a cotas de 800-900 mts, já devemos ter uma clima temperado marítimo, não só pelas temperaturas médias mas também pelo facto de muito provavelmente não haver meses secos a essa altitude nos Açores.
Já a altitudes mais baixas, o assunto muda e o clima subtropical é a influência predominante, com um caso ou outro como excepção ( por exemplo, a  Ilha das Flores, que está numa zona de transição entre clima temperado marítimo e subtropical húmido, mesmo a cotas baixas, em certos locais).
Segundo Koppen-Geiger, a maior parte das zonas baixas dos Açores, são subtropicais ( ora secas, ora húmidas, conforme as localizações).
Penso que a zona tropical estava apenas referida para território marítimo.
Será que nos Açores, há condições  em zonas de maior altitude para existir o clima Cfc?




stormy disse:


> ha entao alguem aqui no forum, dai,  q tem um cafeeiro..




http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfe...-portugal-que-se-dao-bem-frutificam-3069.html

Tenho agora aqui uma caneleira ( a árvore da canela), que ainda é um exemplar pequeno, mas que passou o inverno todo lá fora, sem qualquer problema.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 16:26)

há uma caneleira no jardim Garcia d´horta, na expo a NE do pav. atlantico, esse especime encontra-se em excelente estado


----------



## Hazores (3 Mar 2010 às 17:42)

sou eu que tenho os cafeeiros, mas não sei bem a cota daquele local...

mas deve andar por volta dos 200 m de altitude.

stormy quando te referes a arvores de incenso estás a referir te à espécie _Pittosporum undalatum_ esta chega a estar presente até por volta dos 600m de altitude.


----------



## stormy (3 Mar 2010 às 18:06)

ok, Hazores


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2010 às 16:50)

O que eu acho:

O clima da Islândia é subárctico e marítimo. 65ºN
O clima dos Açores é *temperado *e marítimo. 39ºN
O clima da Madeira é entre temperado a subtropical. 30ºN
O clima de Cabo Verde é subtropical ou tropical. 16ºN
O clima de São Tomé e Príncipe é tropical 0ºN

Todas estas ilhas tem climas com pouca variação térmica porque se situam no meio do Oceano Atlântico. Dentro da gradação entre os climas tropical e árctico. 

Não me parece que uma ilha subtropical tenha neve no Inverno e temperaturas médias de 11ºC.



SocioMeteo disse:


> Para quem insiste em ignorar as influencias das Massas de ar Frias Polares que os Açores estão sujeitos querendo colar os Açores a um clima sub-tropical alias já li aqui mesmo Tropical, penso que os acontecimentos recentes de queda de Neve em altitudes de 700-800m comprova respectivamente o contrario. Os Açores de facto no meu entender têm um clima que o aproxima muito mais de um clima Marítimo Atlântico de um clima subtropical, na Madeira considero exactamente o Inverso.
> 
> 
> Cumps


----------



## Dan (6 Mar 2010 às 17:25)

irpsit disse:


> O que eu acho:
> 
> O clima da Islândia é subárctico e marítimo. 65ºN
> O clima dos Açores é *temperado *e marítimo. 39ºN
> ...



Numa ilha com alguma variação do relevo podemos ter mais que um tipo de clima. 
Nos Açores, as localidades próximas ao mar apresentam valores de temperatura média anual da ordem de 17ºC e 14ºC no mês mais frio.


----------



## belem (6 Mar 2010 às 20:24)

Dan disse:


> Numa ilha com alguma variação do relevo podemos ter mais que um tipo de clima.
> Nos Açores, as localidades próximas ao mar apresentam valores de temperatura média anual da ordem de 17ºC e 14ºC no mês mais frio.




Absolutamente de acordo, além de que tanto Koppen-Geiger como Rivas Martinez identificaram diferentes climas nos Açores, tanto subtropicais como temperados.
Por nevar  raramente a cerca de 800 metros diz-nos muito pouco sobre a subtropicalidade de uma ilha´, pois como é claro há zonas mais baixas que isso. E também não existe nenhuma referência que nos indique que em climas subtropicais nunca neva, embora nem se ponha essa situação para este caso, por que os Açores a tal altitude já não têm climas subtropicais.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Mar 2010 às 11:51)

belem disse:


> Absolutamente de acordo, além de que tanto Koppen-Geiger como Rivas Martinez identificaram diferentes climas nos Açores, tanto subtropicais como temperados.
> Por nevar  raramente a cerca de 800 metros diz-nos muito pouco sobre a subtropicalidade de uma ilha´, pois como é claro há zonas mais baixas que isso. E também não existe nenhuma referência que nos indique que em climas subtropicais nunca neva, embora nem se ponha essa situação para este caso, por que os Açores a tal altitude já não têm climas subtropicais.



Mas afinal o que é considerado um clima subtropical?


----------



## Dan (7 Mar 2010 às 12:19)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas afinal o que é considerado um clima subtropical?




Na classificação climática de Trewartha é considerado como subtropical o local que apresenta 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Mar 2010 às 16:14)

Dan disse:


> Na classificação climática de Trewartha é considerado como subtropical o local que apresenta 8 ou mais meses com temperatura média mensal superior a 10ºC.



Ah, já percebi. É que no de Koppen-Geiger isso não existe e eu não conhecia as outras classificação.


----------

